# pork chop bones???



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

anyone knows if its safe to give pork chop bones??? raw obviously


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

I would not give them. They are a bit big IMO for the Chi's....in fact, I have never given pork bones to mine other than some small rib bones. And being the paranoid person I am, I make sure my pork is frozen for a month before feeding it...just a precaution!


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

the bones im thingking are the size of a quarter , i dont think thats big, im more worried about nutritional value, or if its damaging to them


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Are they sawed? Most pork chop bones here are sawed, that creates a really sharp edge. If it's the 'button' bones like in pork riblets, those are fine!


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> Are they sawed? Most pork chop bones here are sawed, that creates a really sharp edge. If it's the 'button' bones like in pork riblets, those are fine!


its exactly shaped like a quarter with no sharp edges really


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

As long as they aren't a choking hazard they should be fine. The size of a quarter would kinda concern me as that seems like the right size to accidentally go down the wrong way and get stuck! Maybe whack them with a hammer first and break them up a bit in the meat.


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> As long as they aren't a choking hazard they should be fine. The size of a quarter would kinda concern me as that seems like the right size to accidentally go down the wrong way and get stuck! Maybe whack them with a hammer first and break them up a bit in the meat.


thanks i understand, ill better try chicken wing tips, i think its safer!!thanks a lot


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Maybe save those smaller pork bones until you have a more experienced eater who knows how to chew and work the bones, etc.


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> Maybe save those smaller pork bones until you have a more experienced eater who knows how to chew and work the bones, etc.


thanks for the tip, ur always so helpful!!


----------

